# I hate people like this



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Around the time of the message, I put out a myspace classified cause I wanted to start a christian band, and got this message.

----------------- Original Message -----------------
From: DaveD4
Date: Oct 29, 2006 10:25 AM

christians bands ruin there chance to be good by there own ignorance

faith alone wont sustain you anymore



And today I logged on to one of my bands myspaces casue i hadnt in months and came across an old conversation. Note: read from bottom to top for those who dont know about myspace messaging.

----------------- Original Message -----------------
From: Tin Tin
Date: Jun 2, 2006 12:18 AM
Truthfuly i never wanted to talk to you about all this bulshit your rambling on about I just said Your music Sucksssss And your ****ing emo look at your heros in myspace ****** now shut the **** up go cry, cut your self . go put your girly pants on just shut the **** up drop the fact that you are emo and die. nice talking to you 


----------------- Original Message -----------------
From: Acoustic Autopsy
Date: Jun 1, 2006 8:38 PM

Idiot, youre reading the wrong persons influence. Combover? What the ****? Combovers are for bald people. Eyeliner?? The only time Ive worn it is once for haloween. So that doesnt mean anything.


----------------- Original Message -----------------
From: Tin Tin
Date: Jun 1, 2006 11:32 PM

hahhaa talk properly eh well sorry i don't give a **** for spelling all these words right for you ... and your not Emo HAHAHA bullshit kid Look at that ****ing combover...and you listen to emo music....So your ****ing emo and i have listened so your influences... Iron maiden ..the misfists how are they Influences to your Acoustic buddys there punk and metal your emo... nice influences hahah you should change those to like ......sences fail w/e that **** that is... im guessing a emo bad and stop talking like your ****ing tuff your emo you wear girls pants*[Note: sure, yeah I do wear tight pants, but so did Metallica, the Ramones, Iron Maiden, etc. and that doesnt make them emo. Plus, at the time I didnt wear tight pants* and eye liner*[I dont even wear eyeliner]* hows that for proper english buddy ... go ahead check for mistakes in there... there are probly a few... i don't give a f****


----------------- Original Message -----------------
From: Acoustic Autopsy
Date: Jun 1, 2006 8:25 PM

Tell me, how the **** are we emo? I listen to emo music, but I listen to everything, so that doesnt make me a raver/gangster/cowboy/whatever. And you should be sending these messages to Senses Fail, since they wrote the song rum is for drinking *[which we had covered at the time]* . And the other song is not emo in any way. Plus, I bet youve never even listened to any of my influences. And if you have, youd know that they arent emo. So think twice before you label somebody someething. And speak in proper english. Maybe I'd take you seriously if you could talk properly.



----------------- Original Message -----------------
From: Tin Tin
Date: Jun 1, 2006 11:18 PM

stfu emo... ur music sucks thats that... and everybodys wants to hear it

----------------- Original Message -----------------
From: Acoustic Autopsy
Date: Jun 1, 2006 8:16 PM

Im not gonna say anything about your taste in music, cause its alright. If you dont like our music, keep it to yourself. Nobody wants to hear it.



----------------- Original Message -----------------
From: Tin Tin
Date: Jun 1, 2006 11:11 PM

HAHAHAHAHAHA u call that making music buddy i could clap my hands and sing and i would still sound better then ur shit



----------------- Original Message -----------------
From: Acoustic Autopsy
Date: Jun 1, 2006 8:10 PM

At least we can make music.



----------------- Original Message -----------------
From: Tin Tin
Date: Jun 1, 2006 9:39 PM

HAHAH U ****ing wish i should smash ur gutair cuz u suckkk
stop trying ... get a life emo


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Excuse my ignorance, but what is emo ?


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

This picture about sums it up...









At least, thats what I thought emo was, (and what the guy thinks too) but now I know better. Now people assiociate emo with pop punk and guys like that (^pic) or anyone who plays acoustic guitar and sings with "whiny vocals".


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

So its a style. I thought it was a shortform for something


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> So its a style. I thought it was a shortform for something


It's probably the biggest and most hated trend today.

They have the signature as "Being the depressed kids who cut their wrists".

They even have "emo" bands.

The forum that you guys stole me from...Even the administrators hated them..They put up a notice saying they are going to try and extinct "emos" by 2007. Another administrator said they should just die because "Classic rockers hate them, Metalheads hate them, Punk rockers hate them, 14 year old girls who try to be cool love them.

I just hate trends in the first place. I don't think you should cut yourself to fit in with the most hated crowd in the world...just so you will be different. Be yourself.

My opinion :wave:


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

man you should really not let those guys bother you. I really enjoy coming across people like that since they get even more riled up when they realize I don't really care about anything they say. Don't get so defensive they love that. They feed off insecurity so if you take them seriously....

so the point is, don't see it as a problem, see it as entertainment


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Emo is merely a social clique no better or worse than any other.

Those who are seemingly infuriated by EMO kids are worse than the Emo kids themselves.


Jocks, gansters, heads, whatever. Kids seem to need to belong to a group of like minded individuals.

WTF is wrong with that?


As for their music, I hear it every day and I'll take it over rap or "new" country any day.


Sorry for the thread hijack.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Stratocaster said:


> It's probably the biggest and most hated trend today.
> 
> They have the signature as "Being the depressed kids who cut their wrists".
> 
> ...



The ironic thing about all of this is, if you're a 14 year old boy, who do you most want to impress?

1.Classic Rockers (your parents)
2.Metal Heads (probably your parents as well)
3. Punk Rockers (most Emo kids love punk rock, but still...)
4. 14 year old girls.....



How about DUHHHHH 14 year old girls????


Hated trend? Yeah , maybe by all the guys who are busy spanking their monkeys while the EMO kids are spending time with the girls.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

If you're in a band putting your stuff out there you have to be prepared for bullshit. comes with the territory....I don't know why you'd even bother responding to someone like that.

as for emo...well, it started 20 years ago and some of it is good, but like every other genre to get popular, has become saturated with corporate made watered down versions of the originals...it's more like pop punk with a glam image now.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

That thread you posted reminds me of this old saying. Arguing on the internet is like running in the Special Olympics. Even if you win you are still retarded. 

People like Tin Tin are not going to rise to your level to have a logical discussion but they sure will try to drag you down to their level. Just ignore them like you would ignore a stranger on a transit bus who wanted to start an arguement.


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what is emo ?


Emo was a shortform for "emotional hardcore" back in the 80's - bands like Rites of Spring and Husker Du. Since then it has come to mean all sorts of things - but zao's picture pretty much sums it up these days. Think AFI and Fall Out Boy.


----------



## zoomed (Nov 10, 2006)

i think part of the hatred towards the emo kids stems from the notion that it labels the "sell out" and for the fact that it goes against everthing that punk stands for.

but really nobody should be givin you shit about being emo cuz then they'd be the emo kid they hate. lol... and plus like everyone else who already posted...just don't care about people with too much time on their hands.


----------



## The Nazz Are Blue (May 12, 2006)

Milkman said:


> ...the EMO kids are spending time with the girls.


should read: the EMO kids are spending time with the EMO girls.
The outside world doesn't seem to be missing out on anything :tongue:


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

> christians bands ruin there chance to be good by there own ignorance
> 
> faith alone wont sustain you anymore


I wouldn't take that grammar trainwreck's opinion too seriously. :wave:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMvMzQ4Vu-8


----------

